# xtrail versus saturn vue and hyundai santa fe



## wade (Mar 27, 2005)

hello ,trying to decide between xtrail se awd and saturn awd or hyundai santa fe gls awd any info would help greatly from any owners out there .We live in Oshawa,Ontario


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

The X-Trail will be the most fuel economical, looks better, awesome sunroof on the SE, strong brakes, flexible AWD system. Looks are subjective of course but the Saturn and Santa Fe are ugly!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks for the input leaning towards the xtrail at this time


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*look on the internet...*

Wade,

Hi, welcome & hope to see you again on Nissan X-Trail forum soon.

I looked at all the small suv market before going with the X-Trail; sure the Saturn Vue had the most power but when surfing the internet THE FIRST post I got was LEMON related the more I searched the more horror stories I found about the Vue. You should really strike that one off your list right away.

as for the rest you will find lots of info on this board and also lots of HAPPY, FRIENDLY surfers...

Good luck & see you soon, (You won't regret going with NISSAN !)


----------



## Canuck (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi,

I agree with Valboo on the Saturn Vue. A colleague's son works at the local Saturn dealership and reports lots of transmission problems with the Vue. He certainly steered me away from them. 
As for the Hyundai they do have a better warranty, but when you add up all extra's in the Santa Fe, items that are standard on the SE AWD, like the awesome sunroof, and heated seats ( a must in Canada) I think the X-Trail is better value. I certainly enjoy driving the X-Trail much more than when I test drove the Santa Fe. I think the new Tucson was more comparable to the X-Trail.
The only other consideration would be towing. You can get the Santa Fe with a V6 which I think would be better than the X-Trail's four cylinder.
Anyway, we've had our X-Trail for two weeks and, except for a few of the minor gripes that are well documented in this forum, we really like it.
Good luck with your decision.

Brian


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I actually like the look of the Saturn. But that is where it ends. I will never buy american car.


----------



## AlexP (Feb 24, 2005)

Edmonston's 2005 truck and SUV book says the Vue is the worst SUV you could possibly get, even worse than the Exploder...


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

wade said:


> hello ,trying to decide between xtrail se awd and saturn awd or hyundai santa fe gls awd any info would help greatly from any owners out there .We live in Oshawa,Ontario



Wade, good day...many horror stories about Hyundai not honoring their warranty...many horror stories about paint problems too, not a bad drive though...x-trail now at 3.8% financing, more reliable, better quality....0% financing with Hyundai means nothing if it's constantly in the garage...stay away from Kia too....


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Nissans typically will have a higher resale value than Hyundais and Saturns.... It was a slight factor for us.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

I know I'm biased because no experience with Hyundai or Saturns at Mexico, but my father's Exploded experience (2000 XLT) makes us run away from American Dealerships, No Expertice on Korean cars.

I'm horrible, I know, but at up to now, I rather prefer a car from maded by Chika or Akio than by Jin-Ho 

http://www.behindthename.com/


----------



## dajmil (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a cousin who had a santa fe and it fell apart straight after the warranty period finished. He told me that he had lots of problems with it and would not want anyone to buy one ever.

He came with me when I test drove my xtrail and said it handled better than the santa fe ever did.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

dajmil said:


> I have a cousin who had a santa fe and it fell apart straight after the warranty period finished. He told me that he had lots of problems with it and would not want anyone to buy one ever.
> 
> He came with me when I test drove my xtrail and said it handled better than the santa fe ever did.


Hi Dave, nice to see you join this forum, welcome aboard mate 

Hey guys, you now have 2 Aussies in the forums 

Sorry, this post is a bit off-topic.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2005)

XTrail1 said:


> The X-Trail will be the most fuel economical, looks better, awesome sunroof on the SE, strong brakes, flexible AWD system. Looks are subjective of course but the Saturn and Santa Fe are ugly!


 Thanks for the input I think I will try the Xtrail :cheers:


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for info the more I hear the more I like the Xtrail


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for your time Brian I think Xtrail it is ,as for towing I'll be towing under 2000 lbs just 2 seadoos and trailer. Thanks again


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks I'm glad I found this site you all have been a lot of help


----------



## chadt (Feb 5, 2005)

wade said:


> hello ,trying to decide between xtrail se awd and saturn awd or hyundai santa fe gls awd any info would help greatly from any owners out there .We live in Oshawa,Ontario


Wade
My wife and I spent two months test driving and researching everything from the Mazda Tribute to the CRV to the Tuscon to the Xtrail and we decided on the Xty. The Odometer just clicked by the 7K mark and we are glad we are very happy so far. The finalists were the CRV and the Xtrail with the Nissan winning out after test driving the two a number of times.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Comment from two owners*

I did research like many others here in the forum and also agree that The X-Trail won out... I was extremely impressed and still am today. I have now 12,000K.. no problems... and my boss / friend has the same one as I do, just in black with 10,000k and no problems... both had the same tires for winter (GoodYear UltraGrip Ice) and had no problems at all this past winter. We are both extremely happy with our X-Trails.

Stephen



QUOTE=wade]hello ,trying to decide between xtrail se awd and saturn awd or hyundai santa fe gls awd any info would help greatly from any owners out there .We live in Oshawa,Ontario[/QUOTE]


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Stephen , I see by your picture you have the wind spoiler on roof does it sit higher than the roof racks as I will be also carrying a wind surfer as well as pulling 2 sea-doos


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Perspective don't help a lot, but take a look at this topic: Yakima Rack, there are 2 pics where you could see the roof rack is higher than the rear wind spoiler.



wade said:


> Thanks Stephen , I see by your picture you have the wind spoiler on roof does it sit higher than the roof racks as I will be also carrying a wind surfer as well as pulling 2 sea-doos


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nope*

I checked for you and no it does not.. hope that helps..

Stephen




wade said:


> Thanks Stephen , I see by your picture you have the wind spoiler on roof does it sit higher than the roof racks as I will be also carrying a wind surfer as well as pulling 2 sea-doos


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for your time Stephen.


----------

